# The Indictments Need To Be Unsealed And Hundreds Of The Coup Plotters ARRESTED ....NOW !



## nononono (Oct 18, 2019)

*This is what needs to happen all over Washington DC and elsewhere or*
*this country is going to be torn apart by civil unrest.....*

*We are already waaaay past the tipping point ....*




















*The above are just " Image " examples of various Politicians being arrested*
*for protesting, it would send a message to the corrupt Democrats/Public if *
*a slew of the Criminally Corrupt Democrats were actually arrested for the *
*more than once coup attempts they have perpetrated against a duly elected *
*President.....!*

*It needs to happen NOW !*

*The Democrats are acting like they are above the Law and can do anything,*
*say anything and not be held accountable for their filthy corrupt actions.*


----------

